# Mirena coil - positive experience?



## asha (Apr 28, 2006)

I am due to have this coil fitted because every pill I try gives me bad IBS symptoms, just wondering if anyone has had any luck with it?? Thanks


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

I am thinking about getting Mirena Coil fitted. Anyone know general cost of getting this at GP?


----------

